# Acquiring a JD 430 soon!



## baddarryl (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi all. I am getting my dads 430. I am not sure of its PTO's etc. Do these at least come stock with a mid PTO? It has no deck so I would like to acquire one. Has a 3 point hitch, but I don't think rear pto. Assuming I can the parts is that relatively straight forward mod to add one? I am comfortable with a wrench. It also has a front blade and 1800 hours. 

It was running great when he hit a stump and supposedly pulled some wiring. He says it will still run, but won't charge the battery. Does anyone have a link for a schematic? Going to pick it up later this summer. Here are a couple of pics I took this week. Surprising still in good shape for sitting in the yard for 3 years. Yes i have the side panels.


----------



## baddarryl (Dec 6, 2006)

I apologize for the sideways pics. Does anyone know how to flip them? I rotated them on my puter and would like to reload, but can't figure out how to remove the current attachments.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Go to WWW.tractordata.com,and you can see what came as standard,on them.
They had the Yanmar 3 cyl. diesel engine,and the front,and rear PTO units were independent,electrical ones.
I believe the decks were 50"/60",mid mounted,that ran off the front electric PTO Clutch.
Available attachment were the mower decks/front-end loader/snowthrower/blade .
They were equipped with a 12v/neg. grd,electrical system,with a 35 amp alternator.
They were made from 1984-1992.


----------



## baddarryl (Dec 6, 2006)

So does that mean if it has a PTO switch on the dash face it has one? Probably mid? I looked, but didn't know what I was looking for.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, you should see one for fwd PTO,and one for rear PTO,or they could be in the same switch.
Post a pic of the dash/controls,if you can.


----------



## baddarryl (Dec 6, 2006)

Stupidly did not take one and it is 500 miles away. Will have to wait I suppose!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

In the one picture,from the rear,it shows a toggle switch,to the left of the steering column. It looks like a 3-position switch,and I believe that is the one for the PTO's. Usually up for front PTO,and down for rear PTO.


----------



## baddarryl (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the idea. Here is the dash cropped.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Silver one is forward/middle PTO,and the black one is for the rear PTO .
Found this on ebay:

View attachment 22091


----------



## baddarryl (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, this thing my be better equipped than I thought. Does that mean it should have a rear kit installed? I looked in the rear for a spline shaft or something but did not see one. It was however dark and hard to get to and really didn't know what I was looking for so I am only guessing. Looking at the pic and can't tell.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's really hard to say. The rear and mid PTO's were optional,from what I understand.
However,since it is an electric PTO clutch,and it looks as if the switch is there, I would check to see if the rest is maybe in a shed,or something.


----------



## baddarryl (Dec 6, 2006)

Back to the main issue. I visited the dealer today and they were able to pull schematics for me. The lady said really the only wiring that is known to be pulled on these is the clutch wiring as it is somewhat exposed. Could that tie into the charging system? Trying to get a clue what could be wrong. Thanks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the wires were bared,and the clutch was engaged , it may discharge the battery,but it should have been protected by a fuse/circuit breaker.
It could possibly have damaged the alternator. You would have to get it started , and check the output of the alternator,and regulator/rectifier.
Make certain the battery is good,and fully charged.


----------



## baddarryl (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, thank you. I will update when I actually go get it.


----------

